# Vaginal Bleeding/Discharge ~28 month old rat



## courtneyrae223 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hello All

I've lurked on the forums for a while, but haven't posted until now. I figured since I couldn't find too many stories about what I was going through, I'd post my own and hopefully help someone else in the same situation. Sorry if my post gets a little scattered, I want to include all the information and I'm a little scattered with worry myself. 

I have two awesome female rats from the same litter, both about 28 months old. So not young, but not super old either. I've never had any health problems with either aside from the occasional myco type flare up that would go away on its own after a day. They live in a rat manor and get fed Oxbow Regal Rat + fruits and veggies and some grains throughout the day. <br><br>Anyway, my cuddler of the two, Nimh, started bleeding vaginally about a week and a half ago. I noticed a little bit of light red fluid around her groin area in the fur and inspected for a cut or anything that could have been the cause. ???Couldn't find anything, and decided to wait a day and see if it got worse or better, hoping it was stress related and would disappear. It got worse. Later that night there was what looked like a ton of discharge. It wasn't oozing out as I was watching or anything, but it was darker than what I had seen before and sort of clumped together in the area. When a droplet wiped off onto my hand as I picked her up, it was still a sort of light reddish runny color. This was around 11PM, so I cleaned her up and cuddled her for a while. She was still happy and playful, eating and drinking like the chubbers she is, and didn't seem bothered by anything. I called the vet the next morning and went in that afternoon. 

At the vet, of course it wasn't showing at all . She felt around and couldn't feel any lumps or abnormalities in the area and said it could be a number of things, but she wanted to try antibiotics first in case it was a UTI or some kind of infection, and since she's getting old she wanted to try other options before surgery. She said since it was a lighter red and not super dark, she thought it could be blood in the urine. This vet is one of the better known ones in the Bay Area from what I'm told, and I was referred there by other vets that don't handle exotics (and good reviews on Yelp). But they're EXPENSIVE. It was over $100 for the visit and two weeks worth of Baytril. I asked about spaying and she said it would depend but in the range of ~$300 . I'm a recently graduated college student looking for a job, so I'm not exactly flush with cash but I can borrow the money if I really need to. 

So it's been a little over a week. Initially the Baytril stopped the discharge altogether, but over the past couple of days I've noticed a little of the light red in the area on her fur, though nothing nearly as bad as when I first took her to the vet. The vet had said if they Baytril worked it would stop the discharge completely within the first few days, so I'm worried. 

I'm feeding her cranberry juice, which the breeder I bought the girls from recommended as helpful with urinary tract stuff. I'm also giving her some live culture yogurt to go along with the antibiotics (~2-3 hours after the antibiotics). The same breeder also said that I might want to try a Bayril+Doxy combination before turning to a spay. She also gave me a name for the doctor that she  uses who would do the spay for around ~$100, which is way better for me (and he's very experienced with rats). Nimh's in good shape for her age, but I'm a wary of putting her 
under, especially since she doesn't seem to be experiencing any 

discomfort at all and is acting like her old self. If she was in pain I wouldn't hesitate, but I'm keeping a close eye on her and she's acting normal. I know it can be pyometra, which is bad and needs a spay, though I have read people mentioning that it can be controlled with antibiotics. Has anyone had experience with this?

Anyway...I think that's pretty much my story up until this point. The breeder I know said she could help me get that combination of antibiotics (baytril + doxy) cheaper than going to the vet (who always charges at LEAST an $80 fee for a visit...plus whatever else you need). I'm just wondering if anyone else has any experience with this, or if the information I'm getting sounds about right. These two girls are my first pair, so I'm definitely a bit of a helicopter mom.  And hopefully this story will help someone else going through the same thing, if anyone is. 

SUMMARY / tl;dr - My ~2.5 year old rat has had red/bloody discharge from vagina/groin area. Took to vet, prescribed Baytril. Still light spotting. Not totally sure what to do next, though leaning towards another combination of antibiotics before trying a spay. Help/input?


ON a sidenote...the other one, Splinter, just developed what looks like an abscess on her back right rear belly. I've never had ANY problems with them, but geeze, when it rains, it pours  . But it's very small right now (had to have developed between last night and this morning) and I'm following the abscess sticky posted..so hopefully it'll get better soon.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I'm sorry this is happening to you. It sounds like pyoterma to me which I think requires a spay. If you are in America, there is a care credit car just for medical expenses including vets that has six months same as cash. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

I read a method of getting a urine sample from a rat before. The vet will easily be able to find bacteria in the urine to confirm a UTI if you want to know. Basically it's lining a carrier with plastic and then waking your rat up and placing them in it because they frequently empty their bladders upon awakening. Keep in mind, I don't know the validity of this because I've never had to do it myself, so anyone is free to budge in and explain a problem with it, but it sounds like it could work, so just a thought. For pyometra you can do an X-ray, a sonogram or do bloodwork to show if there are elevated white blood cells (indicates infection.)

If this is pyometra, there can be other signs besides bleeding (it is not unheard of for there not to be, but it's typical) like a swollen abdomen, and a foul smelling yellow/green pus mixed with the blood. Have you noticed ANY of this? Because her cervix is open and allowing the fluids to leak (open pyometra) it is less likely that she will have a larger abdomen but it is still something to look out for. Also, I don't really know about if this corresponds to redness in the urine, but the swelling of the uterus in pyometra will put pressure on the bladder and she may urinate more frequently.

Unfortunately, vaginal bleeding in rats is just not normal... If she's LIGHTLY spotting, it may be that it was a UTI and she is still getting over it. But in the chance that you are dealing with pyometra here you need to be on the ball because it is painful and uncomfortable and ultimately fatal from sepsis if not treated because the infection can go through the walls in the uterus.

In terms of treatment options. I have also heard of small pyometra infections being cleared by antibiotics, and most rats with pyometra are prescribed a course of antibiotics to help combat the infection, but *I* personally do not think that it's as efficient as a spay or else it would be everywhere that it's an okay TREATMENT, and not just helping on the side. It is controversial and this is just my opinion, though. Pyometra is so nasty and I feel it needs to be treated aggressively and fast. But, I warn you that you ABSOLUTELY MUST make sure that if your rat does have pyometra and you decide to go through with a spay, that the vet you choose is experienced in spaying rats WITH PYOMETRA. Spaying a rat with pyometra is different from a routine spay because if the vet screws up the infection can enter the body cavity and we all know how that ends. Do not be afraid to press on the experience of whoever is doing the spay because it is crucial for the life of your rat.

I hope I am not freaking you out with this, but pyometra's just terrible and there are very limited options to what can be done to it. Keep in mind that it's still possible that she had a UTI. The medicine could have stopped the prominent bleeding, but there is a little left behind that needs to be purged. Watch her carefully. I'm very sorry about this and I hope everything turns out OK. :-( Keep us updated.


----------



## courtneyrae223 (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the information! I don't think I could be any more worried than I already am...at this point, ANY knowledge is helping. Not knowing is probably the hardest part. 

I haven't noticed any other kind of discharge or any smells. She's 14oz so sort of on the chubby side, but I haven't noticed her swelling up at all or having an oddly shaped belly. I've sort of 'poked around' and pressed around her lower belly to see if it bothered her any more than it usually does (she's squirmy but chills out if held firmly, didn't make any major protests), so I don't think she's in any pain. It's definitely a very light spotting now - I don't see any red in their litter bowl, and it's just a very small amount of light red in her fur, but she grooms it off pretty quickly. I haven't noticed any more frequent urination..I've been hanging out with her a bunch and she hasn't had any troubles holding it until she's back at the cage. 

My main concern with the spay is just her age, and possibly putting her under to spay and finding out it wasn't pyometra at all. I'm calling the vet later today, and I'll ask her about the tests you mentioned, since knowing would take a load off. Right now I feel like it could be anything, which is incredibly frustrating. The other vet I was referred to by my breeder is supposedly very experienced with rats, but I'll definitely ask him specifically about his experience with pyometra (that's an excellent tip that I wouldn't have thought of, thanks). I think I'm leaning toward a spay if it's for sure that she has pyo, since she is in good shape for her age and I feel like she has at least another year or two in her (fingers crossed). I just don't want to put her through too much, she's kind of a high strung little girl and gets freaked out easily.


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes, I was going to mention that a spay at her age could be a big complication. Congrats on her milestones by the way... Even two years with rats is rarer than you might think. Definitely confirm that this is pyometra before putting her through something like that because it is very risky...

If it is light spotting, no smells and no swollen abdomen those are good signs. How is she doing now? Have you called? Also, I'm assuming not at her age but does she still have heat cycles?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## courtneyrae223 (Oct 17, 2013)

Hey! Sorry this took me a while to update. 

The discharge started to get a bit worse, although it's pretty much leveled off. It isn't badbad, but it isn't good either...periodically heavy and then light spotting other times. She's still acting pretty normal, though she does seem a tiny bit slower than usual. But that may just be because I've been bugging her and keeping her out more, so she may just be tired of all the attention. No side-sucking or smells though. 

She's still on Baytril, and I set up an appointment for tomorrow at a vet recommended to my by my breeder. He's going to look at her, and do a spay the same day if needed. After sending a picture of her to my breeder, she said she looked like she was in excellent shape for a two year old, and she'd probably be okay with the surgery. She's taken a ton of rats to this vet, so he's experienced at least (and with pyo). I'm definitely still crazy nervous and am half considering backing out, BUT she's had lumps appear and disappear in that area before (no idea what they were or where they went, not abscesses from what I could tell), and I figure if nothing else it'll help keep her from mammary tumors. And I've never really been able to figure out when she's in heat...I've read about the signs and everything, and tried to look for it, but she just doesn't show any of them much. 

The lady who called to confirm my appointment did say that I needed to fast her from 10PM until I drop her off (water is ok). But I've been reading that rats don't need to be fasted? Should I take that as a warning sign that they don't know whats up, or could it be just because they have a certain method that requires it...? 

And thanks for the congrats! I love my ladies, and I definitely try to take good care of them and keep them feeling young 

Are there any tips for a post-spay that you might have? Ways I should set up the cage or stuff to avoid or anything like that?


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

It might be just a secretary's mistake. Don't fast. 

Post surgery try to constrict the movement too much jumping and such. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Xerneas (Aug 6, 2013)

No, you don't need to fast. They can't vomit so there is no problem with letting her eat and drink. Like nanashi said it might have been a mistake since lots of animals need to fast. 

If you have a small cage meant for a guinea pig or something of that sort with one (or no) ramps it's really good as "hospital cage" but if not, I'd remove anything hanging. When my girl got back from a spay I gave her an extra water bottle too closest to her favourite sleeping spots. She should also be kept warm because they lose body heat from anesthesia easily and need help restoring regular body temperature. I have a small animal heating pad that I love but a hot water bottle in a towel (I use a shirt) is good too, just make sure she can get away from it as well.


----------



## courtneyrae223 (Oct 17, 2013)

Okay! So Nimh is home safe and sound from the vet. I called and asked about the fasting and she apologized and said people forget about the rats being able to eat. So yay, I got to feed her treats and love right up to dropping her off. Dropped her off at 7:30 and picked her up at 2:30.

They found two tumors - one uterine tumor that was causing the bleeding, and then another rather large mammary tumor (I had no idea it was there, didn't show at all). They took both out and spayed her as well. She has two decent incisions, and they're closed with these wire looking stitches that I have to go and get removed in ten days (if she doesn't chew em out).

I put her in a hospital cage (basically a one level tub with a box and tons and tons of fleece) and a very low hanging hammock, all with a heating pad under it. She's was definitely out of it the first night, moving super slowly/gingerly and sucking in her sides. Sleeping a lot. She'll only eat babyfood from my finger, though I got her to eat some cooked noodle spaghetti last night. Showed some interest in harder foods like broccoli and babyfood soaked rat food. Hasn't really been drinking much, but I figure the babyfood has high water content so that's probably ok. I let her out on the couch to hang out with her sister, but I think the sister is in heat because she's WAY too rambunctious for Nimh right now, climbing all over her and trying to play. So they're separated for now, though they'll get daily visits. 

I asked the doc about pain medication and he said he gave her an injection, which should be enough. But she seems so ginger and is sucking in her sides so much (less so this morning, but still visibly every once in a while), I was thinking about going to pick up some infant or baby ibuprofin/motrin if I can find some (is Motrin the only stuff? Or does anything infant with ibuprofin work? Tylenol? Sorry, I don't take any of those myself so I'm not really familiar with whats what)

And could someone maybe possibly help with the dosage with that? Or point me to somewhere that outlines it step by step? She was 398 grams when she was weighed a few weeks ago, though with the tumor removals I imagine she's a little less now. I'm stunningly horrible with math, and i don't want to OD my baby because I've forgotten basic algebra skills. Not sure I can get her onto a scale - she has two incisions, one sort of on the side and one on her belly, so I've been trying not to pick her up or fuss with her too much and I think trying to get her in a bowl on a scale would be traumatic. 

I also have some baytril that I'd been giving her, I don't know if that would interact with the ibuprofin. The doc said I could continue with a few more days to ward off infection, but that it wasn't necessary.

Thank you so much everyone, especially Xerneas, for talking me through this ordeal. As a first time rat owner, I was hoping I'd get through their 5 or 6 year life spans (it will happen!!! >.<) with no issues. But at least I finally know what was causing the bleeding and have it all fixed. I got so exhausted wondering every morning if I would find her dead in her cage  Glad she's on the road to recovery, now I just have to try and make it as quick and painless as possible!


----------



## courtneyrae223 (Oct 17, 2013)

Help!
I got the Infant Ibuprofin. The concentration is 50mg per 1.25 mL and she weighs around 380-390 grams. I tried to do the math myself and ended up with .14cc, does this sound right? I'm going for some pain releif and slight swelling relief (she isn't swelled badly but there's definitely some).


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

I would stick around .1cc (.04 less than your math) just because I believe it is an NSAID. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tarra Bones (Jun 2, 2021)

Xerneas said:


> Yes, I was going to mention that a spay at her age could be a big complication. Congrats on her milestones by the way... Even two years with rats is rarer than you might think. Definitely confirm that this is pyometra before putting her through something like that because it is very risky...
> 
> If it is light spotting, no smells and no swollen abdomen those are good signs. How is she doing now? Have you called? Also, I'm assuming not at her age but does she still have heat cycles?
> 
> ...


Hi. I was wondering if u can help me also. My little girl is going thru the same thing. It’s coming from her vulva not her urethra. About 2 wks ago we finished a cycle of enrofloxaxin and clavamox. She was doing great and I noticed it came back. I’m starting her back on clavamox and was thinking of adding doxycycline. What’s your thoughts??


----------

